# Major Brand Customer Service



## DynAudio Fan (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello everyone -

I am new here and joined basically for one reason. DynAudio. I have had their 3-way car audio system for awhile now and unfortunately, a tweeter (an old MD100) just stopped working. I contacted Mr. Emilios Mandalios at DynAudioUSA to see what if anything could be done. I am not in a position to buy the new MD102's so I figured I was out of luck. Initially I was told that since they haven't made those in a long time, there was likely no replacement options. About an hour later I then recieved an email from Mr. Mandalios informing me he found ONE dealer demo and it was now on the way. I needed to send in my bad one but that was it.

Its one thing to produce a great product. Its a whole different concept to offer such great customer service! My hat is off to this company. VERY impressive!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to know that high-end companies out there still believe in top notch customer service...thumbs up to Dynaudio


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a problem with a Phoenix Gold amp that I bought used. A Ti500.4 ; their tech guy has been very helpful. He has helped me narrow down the problem to the negative half of the output stage of the problem channel and even provided me a board layout that shows the component number and position on the board. Good job PG.


----------



## DynAudio Fan (Nov 4, 2009)

schmiddr2 said:


> I have a problem with a Phoenix Gold amp that I bought used. A Ti500.4 ; their tech guy has been very helpful. He has helped me narrow down the problem to the negative half of the output stage of the problem channel and even provided me a board layout that shows the component number and position on the board. Good job PG.


There is just no better advertising than great customer service! Excellent post!


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Emilios is the man. we don't deal with him often, but when we do it's always a pleasure. you only have to talk to him once to know what he's about. he takes care of his customers and dealers the way it should be done. if the rest of the manufacturers in this industry lived up to his example, car audio would be back where it used to be, on top. hats off to Emilios. long live customer service.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Emilios as well as the rest of the gang - Mic, Mike and Steve have been absolutely stellar to deal with over the years. Some of the best guys in the industry and because of them it has made my job easier to assist clients in both purchases as well as warranties (although Very seldom needed).

This is a crew that really 'gets it' and bends over backwards to help in any way humanly possible.


----------



## akbarelamin (Jan 19, 2009)

Emilios and customer services go together like peanut butter-N- jelly or cereal and milk. Thumbs up to dynaudio for producing such a good product and having staff thats knowledgeable and helpful. DYNAUIDO or nothing!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Emilios and the guys at Dyn really are awesome. I love to call and get advice, even just for a simple question.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2009)

Emilios is one of the most outstanding individuals I have ever dealt with. He is more than willing to help out his customers and is even willing to deal with me after hours.
I have a DynAudio Esotar2 system and can't even begin to tell you how incredible they sound. I currently have them in test boxes and have not even gotten into the car yet. Needless to say, both DynAudio and Emilios Mandalios are the best in the industry. I could not sing their praises enough!


----------



## Xai-V-iaX (Sep 24, 2009)

Any1 has the email address of Mr.Emilios Mandalios? Please...please...please do lemme know if you have. Can email me at [email protected]

Thanks....


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The guys at Dyn are class acts all the way. If anyone ever has an hour to kill call Emilios and start chatting about car audio...the man is passionate about audio.


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

it is always nice to hear about the good customer service companies, sometimes they are few and far between in this day and age no doubt. 

personally i had problems dealing with alpine a while back, was trying their processor that came out a couple years ago and i had looooots of issues. ended up being on my 3rd replacement (thanks to the local dealer, not alpine themselves) and every damn problem i got i'd get nothing but a "we've never heard of that problem" or a "i don't know what could be wrong, don't know what to tell you" which just left me dead in the water. they were worthless when it came down to it.


----------

